# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  La temperatura en Piura llegará hoy a los 35 grados

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Mientras que en Talara la temperatura llegará a los 34°C, en Paracas a 31°C, en Pisco a 30°C, según pronósticos del Senamhi.* 
El incremento de la temperatura que pronostica el Servicio Nacional de Meteorología e Hidrografía del Perú (Senamhi) para los próximos días, estaría centralizado en la costa. 
Es así que la temperatura en Talara (Piura) aumentaría a 34°C; en Paracas (Ica) a 31°C; en Pisco (Ica) a 30°C; y 28°C grados centígrados en las localidades Moquegua, Ilo y Huacho (Lima). 
En la ciudad de Piura se registraría la máxima temperatura en lo que va de la semana: 35 grados centígrados. 
Los especialistas recomiendan a la población que no se exponga a la radiación solar, especialmente al mediodía.  *Fuete: El Comercio (12/03/09)* Temas similares: Piura: 88 Has con Agua a 20 minutos de Piura, junto a Autopista del Sol (Piura-Sullana) Control de temperatura de fermentación en pozas de cemento Artículo: Exportaciones de pisco crecerán 18% este año y llegará a 40 países Temperatura desciende a cinco grados bajo cero en zonas andinas de Junín Ica podría soportar 36 grados de temperatura

----------

